# I want to put together a So Cal bike ride!!



## 37fleetwood (Feb 15, 2008)

I live in Southern California and would love to put together a bike ride or even a regular get together to ride down here. I used to have a group who rode the second tuesday each month during nice weather. we called it the "Pub Tour" we started at a micro brewery and made our way from Pub to Pub and ended up at a local Mexican Restaurant. if you are interested in getting together put your name here:
Scott


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 15, 2008)

Dude, we ride almost every weekend. See the http://cyclonecoaster.com site for rides on the first Sunday, contact http://groups.msn.com/OrangeCountySchwinnCollectors and Mark will add it to his calendar and try this new site with several from So Cal http://balloontiresociety.ning.com and there are several members that post regularly on the Schwinn site. A few are planning a ride this Sunday, location is up in the air, maybe Venice Santa Monica Marina Del Rey...
I have some pictures from a few of the rides from last year posted on my fickr site http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Feb 15, 2008)

*I'm In Just Need Some Notice*

I try to get out and ride with the Cyclone Coasters out of Long Beach when I can... I missed tha last "Ladies" night ride due to weather. I'm in San Diego, But will travel just about anywhere in SoCal to ride with my fellow Ballooners... So count me in I just need a couple of weeks notice to get my ducks in a row..... I prefer Saturday rides.... But any Sunny day is a good day!!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 15, 2008)

JR, there is also a few of us interested in doing a ride your way so if you want to scout out some trails and get me the info...we will be Diego bound...


----------



## lobsterboyx (Feb 16, 2008)

id be interested in something - pref a little closer than long beach tho


----------



## MartyW (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm in, I live in San Diego and am down to ride anytime let me know.
We had a weekly vintage ride here tha fizzled out, we would ride along the water front down by seaport village and the embarcadero.


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 16, 2008)

oooo...men i so have to live in the states to do this sort of things! that is very cool:eek: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Feb 17, 2008)

I live in Hollywood and I am up for a ride.  i just started going to the cyclone coasters ride in Long Beach what a blast.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 18, 2008)

*San Diego*

old hotrod a ride in San Diego sound good. Maybe take the train down? Stay tuned for a ride in Hollywood via the train $3.00 from Long Beach. Guys make sure you check out the web sites next Long Beach ride is 3/1 at 10:00 a.m.
See you there!


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Feb 18, 2008)

*San Diego Ride? Let's Put It To A Vote*

Okay Gents... I'll get with the some guys here and plan a ride in San Diego..  Here are two ideas on how and where to do them.. So Read both choices and the winning choice will be made into a new thread of Who's coming to it. 

 Choice one: We ride along Seaport village/ Emabracadero.. Beautiful Seaside San Diego Bay Riding.  Longer distances between bars and places to rest. But better photo ops in my opinion.

 Choice two: Mission Beach very near to the Belmont Roller Coaster and then north to La Jolla.  Lots of bars, Lot of eateries, But a narrow boardwalk. During Summer peak season, Lots of gals to look at, But makes for a really slow ride through pedestrian traffic... Still loads of fun. Top it off with a BBQ in Mission Bay park.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 18, 2008)

remember mike and I are 3 hours drive from San Diego. I like the idea of Santa Monica to Venice Beaches. or anywhere between Lancaster and San Diego.
Scott


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Feb 18, 2008)

I've done a ride from Will Rogers State Park down to Marina Del Rey.  It is nice if you go early enough.  The later you go the more roller bladers there are.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Feb 18, 2008)

*So Cal RIDE*

I'm willing to go anywhere Fleetwood... I think We'll need to plan several rides. One in San Diego, One in Long Beach, One From Venice to Santa Monica... and even one in the A.V.  Since the A.V. is your stomping grounds I think you should Plan that ride.... I'm a beer drinker... So I'll need several Pub Stops... Plus the A.V. is only good for riding in early spring or early fall.... Far too hot otherwise....  Keep me informed..


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Feb 19, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> Okay Gents... I'll get with the some guys here and plan a ride in San Diego..  Here are two ideas on how and where to do them.. So Read both choices and the winning choice will be made into a new thread of Who's coming to it.
> 
> Choice one: We ride along Seaport village/ Emabracadero.. Beautiful Seaside San Diego Bay Riding.  Longer distances between bars and places to rest. But better photo ops in my opinion.
> 
> Choice two: Mission Beach very near to the Belmont Roller Coaster and then north to La Jolla.  Lots of bars, Lot of eateries, But a narrow boardwalk. During Summer peak season, Lots of gals to look at, But makes for a really slow ride through pedestrian traffic... Still loads of fun. Top it off with a BBQ in Mission Bay park.




Hey guys I ride w Cyclone Coasters almost all the time and I would be up for option number 2.

Sounds good keep us posted of the date of the ride. 

Remember for some of us (namely me) the ride and the scenery is enough w some good food no need to pollute the day w/ alcohol. 

 Is that Shaved Ice stand still there near the wooden Coaster???,my friends dad used to own that place and I remember going down there as a kid. 

And a barBque is great at the park we can all hang out and enjoy the day. We had a barBque on one of our Cyclone rides and it was a blast.

55' Custom Corvette

PS here are a few pics of the Ladies ride on Super Bowl Sunday in the rain/mist whatever it was.
1st pic is of us at the Queen Mary and the 2nd is us looking for bikes on the LA river.:eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm not much of a drinker either. i just was mentioning the ride I used to go on. I don't mind doing a few as far as San Diego but also some closer would be nice.
Scott


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm leaning towards the Mission Bay choice too. It's a drive for most of us so might as well plan a meal together at the park. For anyone taking the train, a  pub crawl sounds fun. Probably not a good idea for anyone with a couple of hours drive home though.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 20, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> Okay Gents... I'll get with the some guys here and plan a ride in San Diego..  Here are two ideas on how and where to do them.. So Read both choices and the winning choice will be made into a new thread of Who's coming to it.
> 
> Choice one: We ride along Seaport village/ Emabracadero.. Beautiful Seaside San Diego Bay Riding.  Longer distances between bars and places to rest. But better photo ops in my opinion.
> 
> Choice two: Mission Beach very near to the Belmont Roller Coaster and then north to La Jolla.  Lots of bars, Lot of eateries, But a narrow boardwalk. During Summer peak season, Lots of gals to look at, But makes for a really slow ride through pedestrian traffic... Still loads of fun. Top it off with a BBQ in Mission Bay park.




JR I'm good for either option lets put some dates together and we can talk to Frank and Bernard to get some of the Cyclone folks down to San Diego.  We may not want to make it a PUB crawl due to some of the riders are actively in AA. 

Mark


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Feb 20, 2008)

*Early April?*

Coolio Mark, I'm leaning towards Mission Bay Ride and BBQ...  I don't want to impose on those who choose or not choose to partake in the beverage. So perhaps we can have one big ride, Followed by the BBQ, and then we can break off into smaller clicks.  What does everybody think about early April?


----------



## MartyW (Feb 20, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> What does everybody think about early April?




April sounds good to me


----------



## schwinnja (Feb 20, 2008)

April is good.
Just remember the Cyclone Coaster ride is on the first Sunday 
of the month which is the 6th of April.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 20, 2008)

April should work 
Scott


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 22, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> Okay Gents... I'll get with the some guys here and plan a ride in San Diego..  Here are two ideas on how and where to do them.. So Read both choices and the winning choice will be made into a new thread of Who's coming to it.
> 
> Choice one: We ride along Seaport village/ Emabracadero.. Beautiful Seaside San Diego Bay Riding.  Longer distances between bars and places to rest. But better photo ops in my opinion.
> 
> Choice two: Mission Beach very near to the Belmont Roller Coaster and then north to La Jolla.  Lots of bars, Lot of eateries, But a narrow boardwalk. During Summer peak season, Lots of gals to look at, But makes for a really slow ride through pedestrian traffic... Still loads of fun. Top it off with a BBQ in Mission Bay park.





April 19th or 26th?


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Feb 25, 2008)

As for the next Cyclone ride it will be this weekend on Sunday March 2nd.

The ride will leave at 10 am (so be there by 9:30) and we will ride for maybe 2 hrs and stop for some food. 

There is also another event that same day in the early morning, The LA Marathon and some of our group will be riding there and maybe on the normal ride @ 4th & junipero in LB.

So if ur interested come on down

55' Corvette Custom


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, Mike couldn't make it this trip but I will be coming to Long Beach today. you guys will have to come up and introduce yourselves. we're bringing my sisters car with a rack on the back so I'm not bringing anything too crazy (call me chicken) I'm planning on riding my 1942 Firestone Pilot so you can find me I'm posting a photo.






Scott


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 2, 2008)

*Hmmm.*

I dont remember seeing that bike there today... Were you there?


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Scott, where did ya go? Sorry about Bernard's death ride over hill and dale, that was an unusually long (X2) and arduous ride and not typical of the Coaster rides. We got to the parking lot around the corner from the bottom of the overpass, did a head count and you two were nowhere to be seen so I hope you found your way back ok. Next ride, we will exchange cel numbers so everybody can keep in touch. 
Most of our beach rides are flat so I hope to see you make a few more...and it was a pleasure to meet you. David


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 3, 2008)

I second that Scott, very nice to meet you and many apologies on the route chosen. I'm not involved in choosing where we ride I leave that to the locals but typically our rides are much flatter. I hope you guys can make it out again. I heard it was very windy in most parts of So. Cal but we were lucky in Long Beach. More pics coming soon.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, I didn't write last night for fear I would write too hastily. first it was great meeting everyone there and I'm sorry I missed meeting others, it looked like it would have been a great ride if you guys hadn't left us behind (I didn't realize it was a qualifying lap or I wouldn't have driven 90 miles to it). I could have kept up but it has always been my feeling that you don't leave people behind in a town they aren't familiar with. I kinda sold my sister on an easy stroll by the beach and she wasn't up to the hills. when I was the guy planning a ride I rode in back and made sure the pace didn't out run the slowest riders. it was a great ride anyway, we made a right turn and rode back along the beach. I had already looked before we left to see if Cherry went all the way to the beach so we went along the beach and then up to the coffee house and packed up and had Bob's Big Boy for lunch. sorry if I seem negative we really did enjoy the day, it just could have been so much better. next time I come down let me know if it is a race, i'll bring my road bike and helmet! I haven't uploaded the photos but I'll try to get them posted tonight.
Scott


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 3, 2008)

The monthly Coasters' ride is the only ride we do that include hills of any significance and this particular route had more than normal. I consider myself a regular but even I didn't have a clue as to where we were going. That plus the group was large and tended to get split up easily made it difficult to keep everyone together. But those are excuses and the reality is that someone (including me) should have doubled back to check on you two. Please accept my apology and know that we will do better next time...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 3, 2008)

Scott, 

You're absolutely right. I'm going to pass on this info to the locals who plan the rides. Like old hotrod said lets exchange phone numbers next time if you want to give it another try and we'll work on the guys for a slower pace. It was great to meet you and tell your sister we apologize!


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 4, 2008)

old hotrod said:


> The monthly Coasters' ride is the only ride we do that include hills of any significance and this particular route had more than normal. I consider myself a regular but even I didn't have a clue as to where we were going. That plus the group was large and tended to get split up easily made it difficult to keep everyone together. But those are excuses and the reality is that someone (including me) should have doubled back to check on you two. Please accept my apology and know that we will do better next time...




Scott sorry I didnt realize that we lost you I was gonna plan a much shorter ride but bearnard (the ride organizer) decided to ride way past where i was planning to go.

id like to meet up and ride w you Scott and others maybe in the Santa Monica area or in the Redondo beach area we can plan a mellow cruise

I do apologize like Ol HotRod and MarkIVPedalPusher I ride on the Cyclone rides and it was a bit fast and being a regular I shoulda been looking for missing riders too.


----------

